# Seafood in Baltimore



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm taking the kids down to Baltimore for a daytrip tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for seafood (either lunch or dinner). We've eaten at Phillips in the Inner Harbor and thought it was fine. I would be happy to go there again...unless someone had an as-good-or-better, less touristy recommendation.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

You could go to Faidley's at Lexington Market for lunch. They make great crab cakes, soft shell crabs, and have a great raw bar if you want to show the kids the right way to eat an oyster. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Also, if you want something more upscale, or want to do dinner instead, Corner in hampden always has phenomenal fish and mussels, but not many options. Also you absolutely need a reservation. 

Sotto sopra also does very good seafood, but it's not strictly a seafood restaurant. 

Ouzo Bay is also very good if you like Greek food. 

Lastly, Johnny's, which is tony foreman's new restaurant, always has good fish on the menu, but it's not strictly a seafood restaurant. It's right behind Eddie Jacobs, though, which gives you an excuse to pop in. ;-) 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

L-feld said:


> Also, if you want something more upscale, or want to do dinner instead, Corner in hampden always has phenomenal fish and mussels, but not many options. Also you absolutely need a reservation.
> 
> Sotto sopra also does very good seafood, but it's not strictly a seafood restaurant.
> 
> ...


Thank you L-feld. I have to admit I was thinking of stopping by to say hello to Eddie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Not in Baltimore but in nearby Glen Bernie is one of our haunts G&M

https://gandmcrabcakes.com/

We went here regularly before moving our boat S of Annapolis.

This is an affordable, regular joint!!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Thank you L-feld. I have to admit I was thinking of stopping by to say hello to Eddie.


I'm swinging by after work to pick up my new spring jacket (teeming with excitement). Maybe I will see you there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

L-feld said:


> I'm swinging by after work to pick up my new spring jacket (teeming with excitement). Maybe I will see you there.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Snagged a couple of items for myself and bought my oldest son a blazer for Easter. Eddie and Frank were both in good spirits.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Not in Baltimore but in nearby Glen Bernie is one of our haunts G&M
> 
> https://gandmcrabcakes.com/
> 
> ...


Will keep G&M in mind for next time. Thank you sir.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

L-feld said:


> You could go to Faidley's at Lexington Market for lunch. They make great crab cakes, soft shell crabs, and have a great raw bar if you want to show the kids the right way to eat an oyster.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Tried to go to Faidley's for lunch but the placed was packed! So we went back to the car. Wasn't a total loss, my youngest (9) pointed out a sign that read, "Do not urinate on the wall." He asked me, "Why would anyone need to be told that?" Ah, Baltimore...

We went to Phillips instead. Food was fine.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

Avenue Market had a good raw bar last time I went there, which was in 2010. A sign about not urinating on the wall would be a waste there, I once saw a man get stabbed outside around lunch time after he knocked another man out.


----------

